# Help with chick issue!



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok today i noticed one of my baby chicks had diarrhea i've just been giving them Dumor chick starter and water they are under heat light. I bought grit and electrolytes and probiotics becouse the lady at tractor supply said it would so i got two questions is it safe to use the products for all chickens becouse they will all get in to it and 2nd is this serious or not really


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Probiotics and electrolytes are safe for all the chicks. The diarrhea may or may not be a serious matter. Does the Dumor starter contain Amprolium, which is a coccidiostat? Are the chicks in an otherwise clean environment--not being brought up in an existing chicken coop? Keep the chicks from developing a pasted-over vent, by keeping their bottoms clean with a damp tissue. Trimming the fluff carefully can prevent re-pasting of the vent.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Probiotics and electrolytes are safe for all the chicks. The diarrhea may or may not be a serious matter. Does the Dumor starter contain Amprolium, which is a coccidiostat? Are the chicks in an otherwise clean environment--not being brought up in an existing chicken coop? Keep the chicks from developing a pasted-over vent, by keeping their bottoms clean with a damp tissue. Trimming the fluff carefully can prevent re-pasting of the vent.


No dumor starter is not medicated. Only 1 chick had it and has not shown any signs if illness they are all still eating and drinking normal amonts. I will give them the electolytes and probiotics for a few day and hopefully that will correct the problems oh and also should i keep the bedding in the outdoor run part of the coop or just the inside of the coop


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep bedding in a clean, dry place, wherever that happens to be at your place.  Amprolium is a common feed additive to chick starter. It helps prevent coccidiosis in growing chicks. But so far, nothing sounds like a cause for panic.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

First, are you absolutely sure that it's diarrhea? I only ask this because a lot of people don't realize that most types of poultry produce two distinct types of normal droppings, and that one of them is nasty, very stinky, runny, and often yellowish or brownish in color.
In case of doubt, look up cecal droppings.

Of course, chickens can also get real diarrhea. Very dark, blackish or almost blue-green droppings with (maybe) tiny flecks of blood and a puddle of clear liquid are one of the worst ones, and if you ever see anything like that then you need to treat them for coccidia asap.


----------



## alpinegoats63 (Oct 10, 2014)

Greybird said:


> First, are you absolutely sure that it's diarrhea? I only ask this because a lot of people don't realize that most types of poultry produce two distinct types of normal droppings, and that one of them is nasty, very stinky, runny, and often yellowish or brownish in color.
> In case of doubt, look up cecal droppings.
> 
> Of course, chickens can also get real diarrhea. Very dark, blackish or almost blue-green droppings with (maybe) tiny flecks of blood and a puddle of clear liquid are one of the worst ones, and if you ever see anything like that then you need to treat them for coccidia asap.


It was never as you described it so i guess it was normal anyways they are all doing great now and seem happy and healthy


----------

